# Picote mini rubber sleeve



## yeeebooo (Feb 12, 2019)

has anyone ran into the grinder on the mini miller sliping after some use, it got to where it would not turn the cable anymore. i took it apart and it seems like the only thing wrong with it was the rubber sleeveing that is under the adapter looks wore out. does anyone know where i could get a replacment?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So long, farewell.


Thread closed.


----------

